# LF: Snake, Pekoe and Tabby



## Vonny (Jul 7, 2017)

Edit:  all have been obtained


----------



## gh0st (Jul 7, 2017)

Mmmm, I'm pretty sure it's completely against the rules to trade for money. But, what cards do you have? I might trade. I have Snake. ^^


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 7, 2017)

Sent a pm! Also ^^ It's not completely against the rules but those kind of offers need to stay in pm's so I suggest you change your post a bit Vonny c:


----------



## gh0st (Jul 7, 2017)

Ah! My bad, yes it is okay to do in PMs!
I just looked! ^^


----------

